# Roku 3 AVR connection.



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife was out boxing day shopping and picked up Roku 3 for us. After some checking around on YouTube it seems everyone is connecting straight to TV. I am using a Denon X3100, can I connect Roku to my AVR using the media player HDMI connection. If I can do this,will I have a pass through option or sound only when receiver is on.onder:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Blainetsuds said:


> My wife was out boxing day shopping and picked up Roku 3 for us. After some checking around on YouTube it seems everyone is connecting straight to TV. I am using a Denon X3100, can I connect Roku to my AVR using the media player HDMI connection. If I can do this,will I have a pass through option or sound only when receiver is on.onder:


I use my Roku3 into the Game HDMI input on my Marantz NR1605 but I do not have it set for HDMI pass-through. Check your manual to see if you have this option and which HDMI inputs can do this.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Kal.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Everything is connected to my AVR via HDMI including ROKU 3.
Just go through the ROKU setup menus to make sure you output the video and audio in the format you want.
Should work great.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Charlie,I will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Jan 31, 2015)

AVR. No reason to connect directly to the TV.

And hard-wire it to your router if you can (as RTS100x5 states below).


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Audio Wisdom Thought for the day - No one is doing "everything" and "everyone" is never doing as much as they say they are :scratch:

ROKU3 is a great piece of gear - I install alot of them nowadays - alot of content but needs a I strongly recommend a hardwire ethernet vs wifi...

+1 hook it up through your receiver ...


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks RTS. My Roku 3 is running wireless and working really well. I do plan on furniture changes and then will be able to connect wired to receiver and Roku.


----------

